# revised question- out of interest, who is from Toronto?



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm asking who is from Toronto out of interest...not necessarily for a support group


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Where are all the canadians! There must be some! Speak up guys!


----------



## Laura. (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm from Toronto.







Still waiting for my absolute diagnosis (though it will probably come tomorrow when I have my next gastroenterologist appointment).


----------



## PSprecker (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm from just outside Toronto. IBS for just over a year. Not having fun, but dealing with it.I've lost 15 pounds and I'm trying to figure out what to do, but I feel so lost.


----------



## terrilynn (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm from outside of Toronto as well - east of the city.I've been suffering with IBS for the past 2 years.


----------



## Mballerina (Jul 25, 2004)

I am from Windsor, four hours from Toronto. But i go to Toronto often.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hi, im not actually from Toronto but im just wondering if u guys can tell me about it. in a tourism student in the UK and we're sposed to be going to Toronto in March. im a nervous flyer which aggrevates my IBS and i was just wondering if u could give me an honest opinion whether its worth flying like 7 hours to canada just for 4 days there? thanks for any feedback- i havnt made up my mind whether to go yet!!SArah


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm from Toronto.Sarah - I've been to London for 3 days and it was worth it... so, I'd say flying 7 hours isn't that big a deal and Toronto is worth it even for 4 days!J*


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

HI I am also from Toronto...actually North of Toronto, near Wonderland!


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I live in Toronto. I have been sick for 22 years.


----------



## quart66 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm from Toronto as well.


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

me too!I dont post a lot in this forum...only really in Women's Health Issues but I'm JUST north of Toronto in Aurora.


----------



## kilmer (Oct 27, 2004)

Jawohl!...holy ####, i've been playing Enemy Territory a bit too much.


----------



## Wes (Oct 31, 2004)

im from toronto , although i am curretnly in windsor for school


----------



## PrincessVictoria (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm from Toronto!


----------

